# Updated Kubota ROPS & Seatbelt Safety Program



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Kubota has updated there website and ROPS/Seatbelt Safety Program as well. If you don't have a ROPS and Seatbelt Kit on your Kubota, check the link below and see if your tractor is listed with an available ROPS/Seatbelt Kit. This is a feature you can't afford NOT to have. 

click here


----------



## RogerMckinley (Mar 5, 2012)

nice info on construction safety programs


----------

